
Ask HN: Examples of exceptional Git repo wikis? - lukeHeuer
I&#x27;m guilty of rarely checking a project&#x27;s wiki since it is most often not all that helpful.<p>The golang wiki recently surprised me: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;golang&#x2F;go&#x2F;wiki<p>What are some exceptional examples you&#x27;ve noticed?
======
jwcrux
[https://github.com/showcases/projects-with-great-
wikis](https://github.com/showcases/projects-with-great-wikis)

~~~
lukeHeuer
Nice, thank you.

